# A few pics from my current travels



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm setting up a manufacturing plant out here, but had a day off so joined the tourists. I don't need to tell you where I am LOL



















It's that time of year when sand storms pop up though... this is about 15 seconds before it hit me, and it stings! Glad my camera body is sealed


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Great shots! That second one is ace. :thumb:

Thanks for sharing, post up more if you get the chance.


Maxtor.


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

V8burble said:


>


right, there is guy behind you in this shot, got a little stand there on the flat.... three tables down from the closest to the edge. he has some little carnopic jars and although i didnt beleive him, he is cheapest in Cairo - even beat everywhere in the bazar....

next time your up there, give him the thumbs up, lol.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

like those.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

:thumb: Thank you guys... here's a few more then Maxtor.
Just for TheDodo, it's these stalls that he's ref to (although not this stall)


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Egypt !!!!! Such a lovely place. NOT !!!!!!!!! 
Hope your Manufacturing plant takes off tho.

BTW.... nice pics


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

V8burble said:


> :thumb: Thank you guys... here's a few more then Maxtor.
> Just for TheDodo, it's these stalls that he's ref to (although not this stall)


Fantastic shots! :thumb: It always amazes me how they built them sort of structures with the tools that they had.

Thanks again. :thumb:



SPECKY said:


> Egypt !!!!! Such a lovely place. NOT !!!!!!!!!
> Hope your Manufacturing plant takes off tho.
> 
> BTW.... nice pics


Why? I take it you had a bad experience? 

Maxtor.


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

Egypt isn't the toilet of the world........but you can see it from there. 

I've worked there more times than i care to remember, in The Tenth city of Ramadan ! 

Had Botulism and serious fall outs with customer !!!! Needless to say i am no longer welcome there. 

God that's a warming thought !!!! LOL. 

Just a parting thought........ who DID build the mids ???? Cos i and countless other people i know think Egyptians didn't !!!!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

SPECKY said:


> Egypt isn't the toilet of the world........but you can see it from there.
> 
> I've worked there more times than i care to remember, in The Tenth city of Ramadan !
> 
> ...


Mmmm. Interesting post, I don't want to hijack the OP thread. Perhaps we can start a new one?

I would love to hear your side of it.

Regards

Maxtor.


----------



## gregor (Mar 1, 2009)

brilliant photo's


----------



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

great pics  
i hoping to get some of the pyramids in July when i go to egypt. Can't wait.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments on the photos, I can understand the negative comments of Cairo, I think it suffers from the same problems of many Arab cities, that of poverty and disrepair. Especially concerning the 10th city of Ramadan (about 50-60km outside Cairo itself) as that is really just a huge collection of concrete apartment blocks, very few shops or amenaties (unless you count a few fast food places) and industrial area. I'm happy to discuss further, but the mods may think otherwise in the photo section :thumb:


----------

